
X-Ray Fourier Ptychography - peter_d_sherman
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/2/eaav0282
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ptychography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ptychography)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Light_Source](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Light_Source)

"High-resolution non-destructive three-dimensional imaging of integrated
circuits"

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature21698](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature21698)

------
woliveirajr
Was I the only one who read pSycography, thought that Mr. Fourier has done it
in the past, and began to think how X-rays were being used to reveal some
information on historical papers?

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Interesting, did not know there was an actual subject called "Psychographics"
(found by googling for "psycography" which Google corrected to
"psychography"):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychographics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychographics)

Somewhat unrelated to this subject matter, I know, but wasn't aware of it
until this point...

